# Morrowind crashes on Vista 32 bit



## loteknate (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first post.

I have Windows Vista Business (32 bit), 3.0 GHz P4 HT, 1.0 GB RAM, 250 GB Hard Drive, Reltek HD integrated audio, and the GeForce 7200 GS card. I have the latest drivers for everything. 

Morrowind used to work on XP (different PC) well. On this PC it will run anywhere from 5 minutes to about 60 minutes before it crashes. I have Morrowind, Tribunal and Bloodmoon all separate CDs. 

So today I decided to uninstall it and manually look through the registry afterwards and delete all tracees of the game I could find and strat over.All I have installed so far is Morrowind. No patches and no expansions. I played about 10 minutes and it crashed. I had not run it in Compatibilty mod yet. Before today when I had it running/crashing I had tried evey combination under compatibility mode. 

As far was Windows XP goes I was wondering if the problem was with Vistabut someone in another forum told me I was lucky to get it to work in XP. He said he always had the problem I have in Vista only he had it in XP. 

This makes me hope there is something I can do to get t to work in Vista. 

Any ideas?

---
Nate


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello welcome to tsf.lets start by checking the temps,and voltages with speedfan


----------



## loteknate (Oct 7, 2007)

pharoah said:


> hello welcome to tsf.lets start by checking the temps,and voltages with speedfan



Well I have an Acer powerFH sysetm that doesn't seem to have an actual case fan. I hadn't thought about it till I realized speedfan was only reporting a reding with FAN1 so that is the CPU. 

Anyway Here are the readings :

FAN1 1023 RMP
Fan2-4 0 RPM

TEMP 1 32C
Temp2 127C
Temp3 26C
HD0 37C
HD1 33C
Temp1 42C

I read in the help file something about unused sensors give off weird readings like 127 so I was thinking that is why Temp 2 says 127. Since my CPU is a P4 with Hyperhtreading I was thinking that probably Temp1 is the actual CPU temp and Temp2 is the "2nd" CPU. 

Is my Geforce 7200GS Card Temp 3? 

The other readings are:

VCore1 1.15V
VCore2 2.99V
+3.3V 3.33V
+5V 5.00V
+12V 4.86V
-12V -2.36V
-5V -3.25V
+5V 4.95V
Vbat 3.25V



Well there it is.

Thanks again!

---
Nate


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont think that 127c is anything to worry about either.i have a board that has been running for nearly 2 years with one temp reading 118c.have you tried running the game in compatibility mode?


----------



## loteknate (Oct 7, 2007)

pharoah said:


> i dont think that 127c is anything to worry about either.i have a board that has been running for nearly 2 years with one temp reading 118c.have you tried running the game in compatibility mode?


Yes. I tried Windows XP SP2 mode (and I had Visual themes, desktop composition and scaling on high DPI all disabled). This allowed me to play about 20 minutes without a crash. I don't know if that is better or not since when I had all three games installed and the patches I could sometimes play that long. I then tried Win 2000 and Win98/ME compatibility modes. In those the game let me load my saved game then it will crash abour 2 seconds after it loads the saved game.

I still only have Morrowind and mo patches. I have not installed Tribunal or Bloodmoon.

Any ideas?

---
Nate


----------



## oli1111 (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah same happended to me, try unistalling bloodmoon, then updating to latest patch


----------



## loteknate (Oct 7, 2007)

oli1111 said:


> yeah same happended to me, try unistalling bloodmoon, then updating to latest patch



I don't have Bloodmoon or Tribunal installed. Should I install the latest patch for straight Morrowind then see what happens?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

that couldnt hurt the patch may help with compatibility.


----------



## billypnats (Oct 13, 2007)

try setting affinity to one cpu might work


----------



## quickbeam1213 (Jan 3, 2008)

You're lucky. I install Bloodmoon and it crashes at the start.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your tempreture and voltage listings in the bios
are you receiving any error messages
see if ther is anything listed in the event viewer


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

> As far was Windows XP goes I was wondering if the problem was with Vistabut someone in another forum told me I was lucky to get it to work in XP. He said he always had the problem I have in Vista only he had it in XP.


I have Morrowind installed in my new computer (Inspiron Core 2 Duo 2.2 ghz, WinXP Home SP 2, Nvidia Geforce 8300 video card) and never had a compatibility problem. I deliberately ordered it with WinXP only because VISTA still seems to have "teething problems". I have several older games that run quite well (Planescape Torment, RUNE, Dungeon Siege 2, et.c.) on this os. 

Had the game installed in my earlier HP Pavilion P4 2ghz WinXP Home SP2 too. Same thing, no compatibility problems...except it ran just a wee bit slower and had some settings at medium because my intergrated Intel graphics was only just "enough". 

According to the game specs, your computer has more than the required recommendations. But I read on the Bethesda "Elder Scrolls" website and Forumplanet) there are some VISTA problems with it that can be fixed. Here is a  sticky  that covers most of them you can try looking through.


----------

